# Understanding ati-drivers magic (post your score & cfg)

## Tsuna

Hello guys

I have an ATI 9700 Mobility 128Mb and my score at glxgear is quite poor, as well as my overall 3D perf

I started a thread to ask whether this was normal and it seems that with equivalant hardware, some users get very high scores at glxgears (and overall better 3D perf) than the majority of others...

I would like to understand why is that, and I guess there is a LOT of parameters to take into account. Let's demistify ati-drivers' magic and find what makes the drivers REALLY efficiant for your brand new hardware.

I'm starting this thread because I found nothing similar on the net, but if this already exists then please just indicate me the URL.

OK so this is what I would like you to do: Simply post the output of the following commands:

$ glxinfoMake sure you have "direct rendering: yes", if you don't, do not reply to this thread: your 3D install is not working.please post the complete output

$ glxgearsDon't resize the windowmake sure it's not hidden by another windowdon't run any other application on your system (just Xorg and your desktop and a term)wait until 15sec and post the higher score you saw in the term

$ grep name /proc/cpuinfo

$ free -muse this command to know the exact amount of RAM detected by your system

$ /sbin/lspci | grep VGA

$ qpkg -I -i -v | grep -A 2 ati-drivers

$ . /etc/make.conf; echo $CFLAGS; echo $CXXFLAGSThe point here is to know which "optimizations" you used when compiling ati-drivers and every related ebuild (like Xorg) so if your compilation flags changed in the mean time, try to recall yourself what they were when you emerged ati-driver and Xorg, or re-emerge ati-drivers and Xorg with your current flags.

$ gcc -vsame thing here: the point is to know which version of GCC you used to compile ati-drivers and Xorg

$ X -version

$ uname -r

grep "^[^#]" /etc/X11/xorg.confThis will post your Xorg conf without all the comments

ls -l /var/log/Xorg* ; cat /var/log/Xorg.?.logXorg may be logging to Xorg.0.log or Xorg.1.log so make sure you cat the most recent one only

note: this is gonna produce a lot of output (especially for xorg's conf and log) so until someone has an idea where we could store them all, I think we'll have to post it in this thread which is gonna make the whole thing a real pain in the ass to read  :Sad: 

I tried to change a lot of settings, I tried to use internal/external AGPGART, use or not TLS, recompiled ati-drivers with -march=... -O -pipe to make sure it wasn't one of my flags screwing up the whole thing, I enabled/disabled Xfree DGA, modified a lot of settings, each time I reviewed Xorg.0.log to make sure my modifications were taken into account, each time I restarted GNOME and tried to see if there was any gain in FPS at glxgears... I never gained a single FPS!!

Something is definitely wrong, it's not normal that some users get "high" scores (which is normal for such graphic cards) and some get desesperatingly low scores... there MUST be something that made the difference for those who got it to work almost properly...

Any advice/help/comment/suggestion would be greatly appreciated

For those who want to try different stuff with ati-drivers, I made a simple script to backup/restore the files of ati-drivers. I'm not sure whether it's really backing up all the files, if you know I'm missing some, just let me know  :Very Happy: 

```
#!/bin/bash

BDIR=~/ati-backup      # Directory where files are backuped

LOG=${BDIR}/backup.log # Path to a log file

if [ ! -d $BDIR ] ; then mkdir $BDIR; fi;

touch $LOG

echo '#!/bin/bash' > ${BDIR}/restore.sh

chmod +x ${BDIR}/restore.sh

cp -v /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.la ${BDIR} > $LOG

cp -v /lib/modules/`uname -r`/video/fglrx.ko ${BDIR} >> $LOG

cp -v /opt/ati/bin/* ${BDIR} >> $LOG

cp -v /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL* ${BDIR} >> $LOG

cp -v /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so ${BDIR} >> $LOG

cp -v /usr/X11R6/include/X11/extensions/fglrx_gamma.h ${BDIR} >> $LOG

cp -v /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a ${BDIR} >> $LOG

cp -v /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o ${BDIR} >> $LOG

cp -v /usr/lib/*fglrx* ${BDIR} >> $LOG

cat $LOG | sed "s/' -> \`/ /g" | sed "s/'//g" | cut -b 2- | while read f1 f2; do echo "cp -v $f2 $f1" >> ${BDIR}/restore.sh; done;

echo "ati-driver backuped in ${BDIR}"

echo "use ${BDIR}/restore.sh to restore the files"

```

----------

## Tsuna

This is what I get:

```
$ glxinfo  

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float, 

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: MOBILITY RADEON 9700 Generic

OpenGL version string: 1.3.5010 (X4.3.0-8.12.10)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, 

    GL_S3_s3tc, GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_fragment_program, 

    GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, GL_ARB_fragment_shader, 

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_point_parameters, 

    GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shading_language_100, 

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_blend, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_shader, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_ATI_draw_buffers, 

    GL_ATI_element_array, GL_ATI_envmap_bumpmap, GL_ATI_fragment_shader, 

    GL_ATI_map_object_buffer, GL_ATI_separate_stencil, 

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_float, 

    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_ATI_vertex_array_object, 

    GL_ATI_vertex_attrib_array_object, GL_ATI_vertex_streams, 

    GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATIX_texture_env_route, 

    GL_ATIX_vertex_shader_output_point_size, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, 

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, 

    GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, 

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, 

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, 

    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, 

    GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_texgen_reflection, 

    GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, 

    GL_EXT_texture_cube_map, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, 

    GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_object, 

    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_EXT_vertex_shader, 

    GL_HP_occlusion_test, GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_occlusion_query, 

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x30 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x31 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x32 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

```

```
$ glxgears 

8267 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1653.400 FPS

8735 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1747.000 FPS

8725 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1745.000 FPS

Broken pipe

```

```
$ grep name /proc/cpuinfo 

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.70GHz

```

```
$ free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:          1011        970         41          0        215        276

-/+ buffers/cache:        478        533

Swap:          431          0        431

```

```
$ /sbin/lspci | grep VGA

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]

```

```
$ qpkg -I -i -v | grep -A 2 ati-drivers

media-video/ati-drivers-8.12.10 *

        Ati precompiled drivers for r350, r300, r250 and r200 chipsets [ http://www.ati.com ]

Compiled with USE Flags: opengl 

```

```
$ . /etc/make.conf; echo $CFLAGS; echo $CXXFLAGS

-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse -fforce-addr -funroll-loops -frerun-cse-after-loop -frerun-loop-opt -falign-functions=4 -maccumulate-outgoing-args -ffast-math -fprefetch-loop-arrays

-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse -fforce-addr -funroll-loops -frerun-cse-after-loop -frerun-loop-opt -falign-functions=4 -maccumulate-outgoing-args -ffast-math -fprefetch-loop-arrays

```

```
$ gcc -v

Reading specs from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4/specs

Configured with: /var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.4.4/work/gcc-3.4.4/configure --enable-version-specific-runtime-libs --prefix=/usr

--bindir=/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.4.4 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4

--mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4/info

--with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4/include/g++-v3 --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --disable-altivec --enable-nls

--without-included-gettext --with-system-zlib --disable-checking --disable-werror --disable-libunwind-exceptions --disable-multilib

--disable-libgcj --enable-languages=c,c++,f77 --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu

Thread model: posix

gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)

```

```
$ uname -r

2.6.11-gentoo-r9-tsunaxbook-v11

```

```
$ grep "^[^#]" /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

    Load        "synaptics"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/freefont"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "USBMouse"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "SynapticsTouchPad"

    Driver      "synaptics"

    Option      "Device"          "/dev/input/mice"

    Option      "Protocol"        "auto-dev"

    Option      "LeftEdge"        "1700"

    Option      "RightEdge"       "5300"

    Option      "TopEdge"         "1700"

    Option      "BottomEdge"      "4200"

    Option      "FingerLow"       "25"

    Option      "FingerHigh"      "30"

    Option      "MaxTapTime"      "180"

    Option      "MaxTapMove  "    "220"

    Option      "VertScrollDelta" "100"

    Option      "MinSpeed"        "0.09"

    Option      "MaxSpeed"        "0.18"

    Option      "AccelFactor"     "0.0015"

    Option      "SHMConfig"       "on"

   #Option      "Repeater"        "/dev/ps2mouse"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 80.5

    VertRefresh 60 - 85

    Option "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor1"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 60.0

    VertRefresh 60 - 75

    Option "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver      "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter connector 0"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000" 

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "LVDS, CRT"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "31.5 - 60.0" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "60 - 75" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"     

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"     

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"     

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    #Option "UseInternalAGPGART"        "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    Screen 0

    #BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4e50

 # === Optimizations by Tsuna ===

    # Force AGP 4x acceleration

    #Option "AGPMode"                    "4"

    # Enable Fast Write support

    #Option "AGPFastWrite"               "True"

    #Option "EnablePageFlip"             "True"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter connector 1"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

    #BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4e50

    Screen 1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter connector 0"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1400x1050"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen1"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter connector 1"

    Monitor     "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

    Screen "Screen0"

    Screen "Screen1" Above "Screen0"

    InputDevice "SynapticsTouchPad" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "USBMouse"          "AlwaysCore"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1"         "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

```
 $ X -version

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.11-gentoo-r9-tsunaxbook-v11 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux TsunaXbook 2.6.11-gentoo-r9-tsunaxbook-v11 #5 Thu Jun 2 01:08:49 CEST 2005 i686

Build Date: 02 June 2005

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present
```

 *Quote:*   

> $ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
> 
> X Window System Version 6.8.2
> 
> Release Date: 9 February 2005
> ...

 

----------

## Tsuna

nobody?

----------

## eelke

1. glxinfo

```

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float,

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9800 Pro Generic

OpenGL version string: 1.3.5010 (X4.3.0-8.12.10)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array,

    GL_S3_s3tc, GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_fragment_program,

    GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, GL_ARB_fragment_shader,

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_point_parameters,

    GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shading_language_100,

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix,

    GL_ARB_vertex_blend, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program,

    GL_ARB_vertex_shader, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_ATI_draw_buffers,

    GL_ATI_element_array, GL_ATI_envmap_bumpmap, GL_ATI_fragment_shader,

    GL_ATI_map_object_buffer, GL_ATI_separate_stencil,

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_float,

    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_ATI_vertex_array_object,

    GL_ATI_vertex_attrib_array_object, GL_ATI_vertex_streams,

    GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATIX_texture_env_route,

    GL_ATIX_vertex_shader_output_point_size, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra,

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_minmax,

    GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint,

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays,

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_rescale_normal,

    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color,

    GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_texgen_reflection,

    GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc,

    GL_EXT_texture_cube_map, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias,

    GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_object,

    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_EXT_vertex_shader,

    GL_HP_occlusion_test, GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_occlusion_query,

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap,

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x30 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x31 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x32 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x33 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x34 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x35 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x36 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x37 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x38 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x39 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x3a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x3b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x3c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x3d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x3e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x3f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x40 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x41 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x42 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x43 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x44 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x45 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x46 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x47 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x48 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x49 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x4a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x4b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x4c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x4d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x4e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x4f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x50 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x51 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x52 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x53 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x54 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x55 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x56 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x57 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x58 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x59 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x5a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x5b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x5c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x5d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x5e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x5f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x60 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x61 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x62 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

```

2. glxgears

Omitted first three results, got pretty stable after that

```

22757 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4551.400 FPS

22712 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4542.400 FPS

22755 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4551.000 FPS

22715 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4543.000 FPS

```

3. grep name /proc/cpuinfo

```
model name      : AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2600+
```

4. free -m

```

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:           503        448         54          0         54        244

-/+ buffers/cache:        148        354

Swap:          494          0        494

```

It might be of interest that my machine is running on 333 MHz Kingston DDR SDRAM using the

fastest timings available on my KT400 based Asus MoBo.

5. /sbin/lspci | grep VGA 

```

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800 Pro]

```

6. qpkg -I -i -v | grep -A 2 ati-drivers

```

media-video/ati-drivers-extra-8.12.10 *

        Ati precompiled drivers extra application [ http://www.ati.com ]

Compiled with USE Flags: qt

--

media-video/ati-drivers-8.12.10 *

        Ati precompiled drivers for r350, r300, r250 and r200 chipsets [ http://www.ati.com ]

Compiled with USE Flags: opengl

```

7. . /etc/make.conf; echo $CFLAGS; echo $CXXFLAGS

```

-O3 -march=athlon-xp -funroll-loops -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

-O3 -march=athlon-xp -funroll-loops -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

```

8. gcc -v

```

Reading specs from /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/specs

Configured with: /var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1/work/gcc-3.3.5/configure --enable-version-specific-runtime-libs --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.3.5-20050130 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/include/g++-v3 --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --disable-altivec --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --with-system-zlib --disable-checking --disable-werror --disable-libunwind-exceptions --disable-multilib --disable-libgcj --enable-languages=c,c++,f77 --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu

Thread model: posix

gcc version 3.3.5-20050130 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5.20050130-r1, ssp-3.3.5.20050130-1, pie-8.7.7.1)

```

9. X -version

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.8-gentoo-r10 i686 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux jupiter 2.6.11-gentoo-r6 #1 Sun Apr 24 12:33:11 CEST 2005 i686

Build Date: 24 April 2005

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

```

10. uname -r 

```
2.6.11-gentoo-r6
```

11. grep "^[^#]" /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Notice that this configuration is different from what I normally use. Normally I use

2048x1536 but 3D acceleration is disabled at that mode.

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/usbmouse"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "LaCie"

    HorizSync   30-121

    VertRefresh 50-160

    DisplaySize 400 300

    Gamma 1.07 1.10 1.04

    Option "DPMS" "Yes"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Eizo"

    HorizSync   30-95

    VertRefresh 50-160

    DisplaySize 400 300

    Option "DPMS" "Yes"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

    #VideoRam    131072

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

Section "Device"

    Identifier          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver              "fglrx"

    Option "no_accel"   "no"

    Option "no_dri"     "no"

    Option "mtrr"       "on"

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000101"

    Option "MonitorLayout" "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID" "off"

    Option "HSync2"     "unspecified"

    Option "VRefresh2"  "unspecified"

    Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

    Option "NoTV"       "yes"

    Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

    Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

    Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

    Option "CenterMode" "off"

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

    Option "Stereo" "off"

    Option "FSAAEnable" "no"

    Option "UseFastTLS" "1"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"    "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "LaCie"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

```

----------

## eelke

Had to split the message because it got truncated!

12.

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.8-gentoo-r10 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux jupiter 2.6.11-gentoo-r6 #1 Sun Apr 24 12:33:11 CEST 2005 i686

Build Date: 24 April 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Jun 18 09:02:59 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "LaCie"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/local/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3189 card 1043,807f rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b168 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 1102,0004 card 1102,0053 rev 03 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0b:1: chip 1102,7003 card 1102,0040 rev 03 class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0b:2: chip 1102,4001 card 1102,0010 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 1131,7146 card 13c2,100c rev 01 class 04,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1106,3038 card 1043,80a1 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 1106,3038 card 1043,80a1 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:2: chip 1106,3038 card 1043,80a1 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:3: chip 1106,3104 card 1043,80a1 rev 82 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3177 card 1043,80a1 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1043,80a1 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:12:0: chip 1106,3065 card 1043,80a1 rev 74 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4e48 card 1002,0002 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:1: chip 1002,4e68 card 1002,0003 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd7000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x18000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800] rev 0, Mem @ 0xe8000000/27, 0xd7800000/16, I/O @ 0xd800/8, BIOS @ 0xe7fe0000/17

(--) PCI: (1:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800] (Secondary) rev 0, Mem @ 0xd8000000/27, 0xd7000000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf0000000 from 0xf7ffffff to 0xefffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xd4800000 - 0xd48000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd5000000 - 0xd50000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd5800000 - 0xd58001ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd6000000 - 0xd6003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd6800000 - 0xd68007ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xe7fe0000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xd7800000 - 0xd780ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xd7000000 - 0xd700ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [2] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xd4800000 - 0xd48000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd5000000 - 0xd50000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd5800000 - 0xd58001ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd6000000 - 0xd6003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd6800000 - 0xd68007ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xe7fe0000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xd7800000 - 0xd780ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xd7000000 - 0xd700ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [2] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd4800000 - 0xd48000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd5000000 - 0xd50000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd5800000 - 0xd58001ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd6000000 - 0xd6003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd6800000 - 0xd68007ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xe7fe0000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd7800000 - 0xd780ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xd7000000 - 0xd700ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [25] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.12.10

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

   RADEON 9000/9000 PRO (RV250 4966), RADEON 9000 LE (RV250 4967),

   MOBILITY FireGL 9000 (M9 4C64), MOBILITY RADEON 9000 (M9 4C66),

   RADEON 9000 PRO (D9 4C67), RADEON 9250 (RV280 5960),

   RADEON 9200 (RV280 5961), RADEON 9200 SE (RV280 5964),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C61), MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C63),

   FireGL 8800 (R200 5148), RADEON 8500 (R200 514C),

   RADEON 9100 (R200 514D), RADEON 8500 AIW (R200 4242),

   RADEON 9600 (RV350 4150), RADEON 9600 SE (RV350 4151),

   RADEON 9600 PRO (RV360 4152),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50), RADEON 9500 (R300 4144),

   RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4146), FireGL Z1 (R300 4147),

   RADEON 9700 PRO (R300 4E44), RADEON 9500 PRO/9700 (R300 4E45),

   RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4E46), FireGL X1 (R300 4E47),

   RADEON 9800 SE (R350 4148), RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153),

   FireGL T2 (RV350 4154), RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48),

   RADEON 9800 (R350 4E49), RADEON 9800 XT (R360 4E4A),

   FireGL X2-256/X2-256t (R350 4E4B),

   MOBILITY FireGL T2/T2e (M10/M11 4E54), RADEON X300 (RV370 5B60),

   RADEON X600 (RV380 5B62), FireGL V3100 (RV370 5B64),

   MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460), MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (M22 5464),

   RADEON X600 (RV380 3E50), FireGL V3200 (RV380 3E54),

   MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150), MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 3152),

   MOBILITY FireGL V3200 (M24 3154), RADEON X800 (R420 4A48),

   RADEON X800 PRO (R420 4A49), RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4A),

   RADEON X800 XT (R420 4A4B), RADEON X800 (R420 4A4C),

   FireGL X3-256 (R420 4A4D), MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18 4A4E),

   RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 4A50), RADEON X800 (R423 5548),

   RADEON X800 PRO (R423 5549),

   RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R423 554A),

   RADEON X800 SE (R423 554B), RADEON X800 XT (R423 5D57),

   FireGL V7100 (R423 5550), FireGL V5100 (R423 5551),

   MOBILITY RADEON X800 XT (M28 5D48), MOBILITY FireGL V5100 (M28 5D49),

   MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564A), MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564B),

   FireGL V5000 (RV410 5E48), FireGL V3300 (RV410 5E49),

   RADEON X700 XT (RV410 5E4A), RADEON X700 PRO (RV410 5E4B),

   RADEON X700 SE (RV410 5E4C), RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4D),

   RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4F), MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5652),

   MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5653), RADEON 9100 IGP (RS300 5834),

   RADEON 9000 PRO/9100 PRO IGP (RS350 7834),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9000/9100 IGP (RS300M 5835)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(--) Chipset RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd4800000 - 0xd48000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd5000000 - 0xd50000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd5800000 - 0xd58001ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd6000000 - 0xd6003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd6800000 - 0xd68007ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xe7fe0000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd7800000 - 0xd780ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xd7000000 - 0xd700ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [25] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x82375b0

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd4800000 - 0xd48000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd5000000 - 0xd50000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd5800000 - 0xd58001ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd6000000 - 0xd6003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd6800000 - 0xd68007ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xe7fe0000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd7800000 - 0xd780ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xd7000000 - 0xd700ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [28] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [30] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000101"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "MonitorLayout" "AUTO, AUTO"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "HSync2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Stereo" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "CenterMode" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAEnable" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoTV" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): FAST_SWAP disabled

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): initializing int10

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(**) fglrx(0): Option "mtrr" "on"

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48)" (Chipset = 0x4e48)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1002, PciSubDevice = 0x0002)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: original ATI grafics adapter

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xe8000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xd7800000

(--) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0xe7fe0000

(--) fglrx(0): ChipExtRevID = 0x00

(--) fglrx(0): ChipIntRevID = 0x01

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64-bit SDR SDRAM)

(II) fglrx(0): board/chipset is supported by this driver (original ATI board)

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) fglrx(0): Connector Layout from BIOS -------- 

(II) fglrx(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(II) fglrx(0): Connector0: DDCType-2, DACType-1, TMDSType-0, ConnectorType-3

(**) fglrx(0): MonitorLayout Option: 

   Monitor1--Type AUTO, Monitor2--Type AUTO

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 2 with Monitor Type 0

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 3 with Monitor Type 1

(II) fglrx(0): Primary head:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- DVI-I

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- Internal

 DDC Type  -- DVI_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): Secondary head:

 Monitor   -- CRT

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): EDID data from the display on Secondary head ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: LCA  Model: 22b2  Serial#: 11937

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2000  Week: 29

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.1

(II) fglrx(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

(II) fglrx(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite  SyncOnGreen

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 40  vert.: 30

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): GTF timings supported

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.625 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.290 greenY: 0.605

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.070   whiteX: 0.283 whiteY: 0.297

(II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@88Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@87Hz (interlaced)

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 2048  vsize 1536  refresh: 75  vid: 20449

(II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 1920  vsize 1440  refresh: 75  vid: 20433

(II) fglrx(0): #2: hsize: 1792  vsize 1344  refresh: 75  vid: 20417

(II) fglrx(0): #3: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 85  vid: 22953

(II) fglrx(0): #4: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 75  vid: 20393

(II) fglrx(0): #5: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 85  vid: 39297

(II) fglrx(0): #6: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 85  vid: 22881

(II) fglrx(0): #7: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 85  vid: 22853

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 299.7 MHz   Image Size:  393 x 295 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1800  h_sync: 1944  h_sync_end 2144 h_blank_end 2488 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 1350  v_sync: 1351  v_sync_end 1354 v_blanking: 1417 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 50  V max: 160 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 121 kHz, PixClock max 360 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: electr22b2

(II) fglrx(0): Serial No: 007111937

(II) fglrx(0): 

(WW) fglrx(0): Only single display is connected, DesktopOption will be ignored

(II) fglrx(0): DesktopSetup 0x0000

(**) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(II) fglrx(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=40000

(**) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.1, 1.1, 1.0)

(**) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Total 4 valid mode(s) found.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (400, 300) mm

(**) fglrx(0): DPI set to (65, 65)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma enabled

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is fix

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.12.10

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x4000000f

(**) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x00000823

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): using built in AGPGART module: no

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=1

(**) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xd7800000 - 0xd780ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd4800000 - 0xd48000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd5000000 - 0xd50000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd5800000 - 0xd58001ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd6000000 - 0xd6003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd6800000 - 0xd68007ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [13] -1   0   0xe7fe0000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xd7800000 - 0xd780ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xd7000000 - 0xd700ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [20] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [21] 0   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [31] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [33] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xe8501000 (size=0x07aff000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 6.8.x

(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 6.8.2

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 6

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports 

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xe0b4a000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xe0b4a000 to 0xb7cfe000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xe8000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.12.10

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Apr  4 2005

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.11-gentoo-r6

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xd7800000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] Mode=0x1f000a1b bridge: 0x1106/0x3189

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP v1/2 disable mask 0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP v3 disable mask   0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] enabling AGP with mode=0x1f000b1a

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP protocoll is enabled for grafics board. (cmd=0x1f000312)

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] grafics chipset has AGP v3.0 (native mode)

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] ringbuffer size = 0x00100000 bytes

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 28672

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] texture shared area handle = 0xe8e01000

(II) fglrx(0): shared FSAAScale=1

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xe8000000 FBMappedSize: 0x00501000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xe8000000, size: 0x501000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xe8400000, size: 0x101000

(**) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xe8500000,0x1000)

(**) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xe8400000,0x101000)

(**) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xe8000000,0x501000)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1024,1281)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1024,768) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 768)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 505

(**) Option "dpms" "Yes"

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Solid Lines

   Dashed Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      24 128x128 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x00000001

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled

(**) fglrx(0): Video overlay enabled on CRTC1

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/usbmouse"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/usbmouse"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(**) Mouse1: SmartScroll: 1 

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list!

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button

```

----------

## Gentii

Using glxgears for a serious benchmark is really funny imo. You should use a quake3 or ut2k4 benchmark instead, it would be a lot more interesting/useful.

Some months ago, after upgrading ati drivers, I lost 1000 fps in glxgears (went from 4000 to 3000 or something like that) while I was getting slightly better perf in enemy territory. A lot of users noticed the same... I think it should be written somewhere that glxgears isn't a benchmark, so that everyone understand.

----------

## Shadow Skill

 *Gentii wrote:*   

> Using glxgears for a serious benchmark is really funny imo. You should use a quake3 or ut2k4 benchmark instead, it would be a lot more interesting/useful.
> 
> Some months ago, after upgrading ati drivers, I lost 1000 fps in glxgears (went from 4000 to 3000 or something like that) while I was getting slightly better perf in enemy territory. A lot of users noticed the same... I think it should be written somewhere that glxgears isn't a benchmark, so that everyone understand.

  I am glad I am not the only one who had his glx performance give some totally ridiculous output, I thought for a while that the ATI devs were on crack because of the performance "dip" with the ati drivers with glxgears.  Now I know that glxgears is a bunch of bull.  :Smile:   I feel much better now.

----------

## erikm

 *Tsuna wrote:*   

> Hello guys
> 
> I have an ATI 9700 Mobility 128Mb and my score at glxgear is quite poor, as well as my overall 3D perf
> 
> I started a thread to ask whether this was normal and it seems that with equivalant hardware, some users get very high scores at glxgears (and overall better 3D perf) than the majority of others...
> ...

 

As I posted in the other thread, 9700 M and 9600 or 9800 Pro is not anywhere near equivalent hardware, although the naming scheme seems to suggest it. I have a 9800 Pro with better than stock cooling, flashed with the XT bios and overclocked a little, and last I checked it got twice the score my 9700 M gets, in Windows benchmarks, like 3D Mark 01 SE and 3D Mark 03.

----------

## codergeek42

It should be noted that your C(XX)FLAGS settings are completely ignored with ATi's proprietary drivers because the kernel module uses the exact same CFLAGS as the rest of your kernel and the X.org part of the driver is binary-only...

----------

## frenkel

 *Gentii wrote:*   

> Using glxgears for a serious benchmark is really funny imo. You should use a quake3 or ut2k4 benchmark instead, it would be a lot more interesting/useful.
> 
> Some months ago, after upgrading ati drivers, I lost 1000 fps in glxgears (went from 4000 to 3000 or something like that) while I was getting slightly better perf in enemy territory. A lot of users noticed the same... I think it should be written somewhere that glxgears isn't a benchmark, so that everyone understand.

 

Indeed, most cycles are used by stuff like lightning, anit-aliassing and god knows what, and glxgears doesn't have anything of that...

----------

## kanis

Here's all of the stuff I've got. I *didn't* run glxgears with ALL of my applications closed, but I still think it performed well enough. Also, sorry for the messy config files.

glxinfo:

```

ame of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float,

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9800 Pro Generic

OpenGL version string: 1.3.5010 (X4.3.0-8.12.10)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array,

    GL_S3_s3tc, GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_fragment_program,

    GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, GL_ARB_fragment_shader,

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_point_parameters,

    GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shading_language_100,

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix,

    GL_ARB_vertex_blend, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program,

    GL_ARB_vertex_shader, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_ATI_draw_buffers,

    GL_ATI_element_array, GL_ATI_envmap_bumpmap, GL_ATI_fragment_shader,

    GL_ATI_map_object_buffer, GL_ATI_separate_stencil,

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_float,

    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_ATI_vertex_array_object,

    GL_ATI_vertex_attrib_array_object, GL_ATI_vertex_streams,

    GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATIX_texture_env_route,

    GL_ATIX_vertex_shader_output_point_size, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra,

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_minmax,

    GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint,

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays,

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_rescale_normal,

    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color,

    GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_texgen_reflection,

    GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc,

    GL_EXT_texture_cube_map, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias,

    GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_object,

    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_EXT_vertex_shader,

    GL_HP_occlusion_test, GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_occlusion_query,

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap,

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x30 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x31 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x32 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x33 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x34 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x35 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x36 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x37 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x38 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x39 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x3a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x3b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x3c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x3d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x3e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x3f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x40 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x41 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x42 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x43 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x44 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x45 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x46 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x47 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x48 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x49 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x4a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x4b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x4c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x4d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x4e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x4f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x50 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x51 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x52 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x53 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x54 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x55 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x56 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x57 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x58 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x59 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x5a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x5b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x5c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x5d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x5e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x5f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x60 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x61 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x62 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

```

glxgears:

```

kanis@sial kanis $ glxgears

19038 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3807.600 FPS

22902 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4580.400 FPS

22905 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4581.000 FPS

```

grep name /proc/cpuinfo:

```

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz

```

free -m:

```

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:           756        736         19          0         22        449

-/+ buffers/cache:        263        492

Swap:            0          0          0

```

/sbun/lspci | grep VGA:

```

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800 Pro]

```

qpkg -I -i -v | grep -A 2 ati-drivers:

```

media-video/ati-drivers-extra-8.8.25 *

        Ati precompiled drivers extra application [ http://www.ati.com ]

Compiled with USE Flags: qt

--

media-video/ati-drivers-8.12.10 *

        Ati precompiled drivers for r350, r300, r250 and r200 chipsets [ http://www.ati.com ]

Compiled with USE Flags: opengl

```

. /etc/make.conf; echo $CFLAGS; echo $CXXFLAGS

```

-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

```

gcc -v:

```

Reading specs from /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/specs

Configured with: /var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1/work/gcc-3.3.5/configure --enable-version-specific-runtime-libs --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.3.5-20050130 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/include/g++-v3 --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --disable-altivec --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --with-system-zlib --disable-checking --disable-werror --disable-libunwind-exceptions --disable-multilib --disable-libgcj --enable-languages=c,c++,f77 --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu

Thread model: posix

gcc version 3.3.5-20050130 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5.20050130-r1, ssp-3.3.5.20050130-1, pie-8.7.7.1)

```

X -version:

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.11-gentoo-r3 i686 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux sial 2.6.11-gentoo-r3 #9 SMP Mon May 2 06:51:56 PDT 2005 i686

Build Date: 29 April 2005

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

```

uname -r:

```

2.6.11-gentoo-r3

```

grep "^[^#]" /etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```

Section "dri"

Mode 0666

    #Group 27    # video

    #Mode 0660

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   30-69

    VertRefresh 50-110

    Option "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver      "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000"

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified"

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0"

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x06419064"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    #BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4e48

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

    Screen "Screen0"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

[code:1:a652ec7709]

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.11-gentoo-r3 i686 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux sial 2.6.11-gentoo-r3 #9 SMP Mon May 2 06:51:56 PDT 2005 i686

Build Date: 29 April 2005

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Jun 23 02:07:38 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2570 card 1462,7280 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2571 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24d2 card 1462,7280 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24d4 card 1462,7280 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24d7 card 1462,7280 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,24de card 1462,7280 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24dd card 1462,7280 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev c2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24d0 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24db card 1462,7280 rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,24d3 card 1462,7280 rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24d5 card 1462,0080 rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4e48 card 1002,0002 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:1: chip 1002,4e68 card 1002,0003 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 1102,0002 card 1102,8061 rev 07 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:01:1: chip 1102,7002 card 1102,0020 rev 07 class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:02:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 1799,5000 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:06:0: chip 10ec,8169 card 1462,728c rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000d (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xffc00000 - 0xffcfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xd7f00000 - 0xf7efffff (0x20000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xffd00000 - 0xffdfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800] rev 0, Mem @ 0xe8000000/27, 0xffcf0000/16, I/O @ 0xb800/8, BIOS @ 0xffcc0000/17

(--) PCI: (1:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800] (Secondary) rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/27, 0xffce0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf8000000 from 0xfbffffff to 0xf7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffdffe00 - 0xffdffeff (0x100) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xffdfff00 - 0xffdfffff (0x100) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xffeff900 - 0xffeff9ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xffeffa00 - 0xffeffbff (0x200) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x30000000 - 0x300003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xffeffc00 - 0xffefffff (0x400) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [7] -1  0       0xffce0000 - 0xffceffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xffcc0000 - 0xffcdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xffcf0000 - 0xffcfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc07 (0x8) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d83f (0x40) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xffdffe00 - 0xffdffeff (0x100) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xffdfff00 - 0xffdfffff (0x100) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xffeff900 - 0xffeff9ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xffeffa00 - 0xffeffbff (0x200) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x30000000 - 0x300003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xffeffc00 - 0xffefffff (0x400) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [7] -1  0       0xffce0000 - 0xffceffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xffcc0000 - 0xffcdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xffcf0000 - 0xffcfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc07 (0x8) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d83f (0x40) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffdfffff (0x0) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x2fffffff (0x2ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffdfffff (0x0) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x2fffffff (0x2ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xffdffe00 - 0xffdffeff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xffdfff00 - 0xffdfffff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xffeff900 - 0xffeff9ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xffeffa00 - 0xffeffbff (0x200) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x30000000 - 0x300003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xffeffc00 - 0xffefffff (0x400) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [12] -1 0       0xffce0000 - 0xffceffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xffcc0000 - 0xffcdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xffcf0000 - 0xffcfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [17] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc07 (0x8) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d83f (0x40) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.12.10

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

        RADEON 9000/9000 PRO (RV250 4966), RADEON 9000 LE (RV250 4967),

        MOBILITY FireGL 9000 (M9 4C64), MOBILITY RADEON 9000 (M9 4C66),

        RADEON 9000 PRO (D9 4C67), RADEON 9250 (RV280 5960),

        RADEON 9200 (RV280 5961), RADEON 9200 SE (RV280 5964),

        MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C61), MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C63),

        FireGL 8800 (R200 5148), RADEON 8500 (R200 514C),

        RADEON 9100 (R200 514D), RADEON 8500 AIW (R200 4242),

        RADEON 9600 (RV350 4150), RADEON 9600 SE (RV350 4151),

        RADEON 9600 PRO (RV360 4152),

        MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50), RADEON 9500 (R300 4144),

        RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4146), FireGL Z1 (R300 4147),

        RADEON 9700 PRO (R300 4E44), RADEON 9500 PRO/9700 (R300 4E45),

        RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4E46), FireGL X1 (R300 4E47),

        RADEON 9800 SE (R350 4148), RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153),

        FireGL T2 (RV350 4154), RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48),

        RADEON 9800 (R350 4E49), RADEON 9800 XT (R360 4E4A),

        FireGL X2-256/X2-256t (R350 4E4B),

        MOBILITY FireGL T2/T2e (M10/M11 4E54), RADEON X300 (RV370 5B60),

        RADEON X600 (RV380 5B62), FireGL V3100 (RV370 5B64),

        MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460), MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (M22 5464),

        RADEON X600 (RV380 3E50), FireGL V3200 (RV380 3E54),

        MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150), MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 3152),

        MOBILITY FireGL V3200 (M24 3154), RADEON X800 (R420 4A48),

        RADEON X800 PRO (R420 4A49), RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4A),

        RADEON X800 XT (R420 4A4B), RADEON X800 (R420 4A4C),

        FireGL X3-256 (R420 4A4D), MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18 4A4E),

        RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 4A50), RADEON X800 (R423 5548),

        RADEON X800 PRO (R423 5549),

        RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R423 554A),

        RADEON X800 SE (R423 554B), RADEON X800 XT (R423 5D57),

        FireGL V7100 (R423 5550), FireGL V5100 (R423 5551),

        MOBILITY RADEON X800 XT (M28 5D48), MOBILITY FireGL V5100 (M28 5D49),

        MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564A), MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564B),

        FireGL V5000 (RV410 5E48), FireGL V3300 (RV410 5E49),

        RADEON X700 XT (RV410 5E4A), RADEON X700 PRO (RV410 5E4B),

        RADEON X700 SE (RV410 5E4C), RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4D),

        RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4F), MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5652),

        MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5653), RADEON 9100 IGP (RS300 5834),

        RADEON 9000 PRO/9100 PRO IGP (RS350 7834),

        MOBILITY RADEON 9000/9100 IGP (RS300M 5835)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(--) Chipset RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffdfffff (0x0) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x2fffffff (0x2ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xffdffe00 - 0xffdffeff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xffdfff00 - 0xffdfffff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xffeff900 - 0xffeff9ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xffeffa00 - 0xffeffbff (0x200) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x30000000 - 0x300003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xffeffc00 - 0xffefffff (0x400) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [12] -1 0       0xffce0000 - 0xffceffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xffcc0000 - 0xffcdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xffcf0000 - 0xffcfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [17] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc07 (0x8) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d83f (0x40) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x822d270

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffdfffff (0x0) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x2fffffff (0x2ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xffdffe00 - 0xffdffeff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xffdfff00 - 0xffdfffff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xffeff900 - 0xffeff9ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xffeffa00 - 0xffeffbff (0x200) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x30000000 - 0x300003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xffeffc00 - 0xffefffff (0x400) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [12] -1 0       0xffce0000 - 0xffceffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xffcc0000 - 0xffcdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xffcf0000 - 0xffcfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [17] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [18] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [19] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc07 (0x8) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d83f (0x40) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [33] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [34] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [35] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [36] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x06419064"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "MonitorLayout" "AUTO, AUTO"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "HSync2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Stereo" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "CenterMode" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAScale" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAEnable" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoTV" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVStandard" "NTSC-M"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHStartAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVColorAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): FAST_SWAP disabled

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): initializing int10

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(**) fglrx(0): Option "mtrr" "off"

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48)" (Chipset = 0x4e48)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1002, PciSubDevice = 0x0002)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: original ATI grafics adapter

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xe8000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xffcf0000

(--) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0xffcc0000

(--) fglrx(0): ChipExtRevID = 0x00

(--) fglrx(0): ChipIntRevID = 0x02

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64-bit SDR SDRAM)

(II) fglrx(0): board/chipset is supported by this driver (original ATI board)

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) fglrx(0): Connector Layout from BIOS --------

(II) fglrx(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(II) fglrx(0): Connector0: DDCType-2, DACType-1, TMDSType-0, ConnectorType-3

(**) fglrx(0): MonitorLayout Option:

        Monitor1--Type AUTO, Monitor2--Type AUTO

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 2 with Monitor Type 0

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 3 with Monitor Type 1

(II) fglrx(0): Primary head:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- DVI-I

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- Internal

 DDC Type  -- DVI_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): Secondary head:

 Monitor   -- CRT

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): EDID data from the display on Secondary head ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: GWY  Model: 7658  Serial#: 599821

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 1997  Week: 13

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.1

(II) fglrx(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.714/0.286 V

(II) fglrx(0): Sync:  Separate

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 33  vert.: 24

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.70

(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.612 redY: 0.353   greenX: 0.293 greenY: 0.595

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.149 blueY: 0.068   whiteX: 0.281 whiteY: 0.311

(II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 85  vid: 22853

(II) fglrx(0):

(II) fglrx(0): DesktopSetup 0x0000

(**) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(II) fglrx(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=40000

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Total 0 valid mode(s) found.

(WW) fglrx(0): config file hsync range 30-69kHz not within DDC hsync ranges.

(WW) fglrx(0): config file vrefresh range 50-110Hz not within DDC vrefresh ranges.

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 30.00-69.00 kHz

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-110.00 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Clock range:  20.00 to 400.00 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of

----------

